# Taming feral kittens story



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

Just wanted to share this story. I grew up in a neighborhood with a feral cat problem. Our family always tamed the cats down, got them spayed/neutered and then fed them outside as long as they would stick around. I got really used to learning how to tame ferals because of this.

Years ago my friend had mentioned she had a feral or stray mother cat and kittens in her neighborhood, and I told her she should try to catch the mother or at least the kittens, otherwise she would have even more kittens later. She had no idea how to do this, so I offered to try to catch them to rehome them. Well, there were only 2 kittens, a boy and a girl, by the time I caught them. They were very feral, so I spent a month or two taming them down and then found a no kill shelter to take them in. I couldn't keep them permanently at that time in my life, but I still think about them regularly and really miss them. They'd be around 6 years old. They sure were little spitfires!

Here they are in the beginning. The little girl (left) was harder to tame. I called them Frick and Frack.




































And here they are later on once they had tamed down:



















Later:




























And later:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You can see the difference in temperament between the early pictures and the later ones! The look on their faces is priceless. You did a great thing to get them tamed and spayed/neutered!


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you!  These two I actually did not get fixed, one of the reasons I couldn't keep them (finances). I was completely broke at the time and had a weird living arrangement. I always wonder who adopted them and how they are doing...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You gave them a great gift...a longer and happier life! Thank you for caring.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

October said:


> You can see the difference in temperament between the early pictures and the later ones! The look on their faces is priceless.


WONDERFUL! I also noted the change in their body-language that showed how defensive they were and then how it softened to feeling relaxed and confident after being handled for taming and socialization. Good job!


----------



## crazycatlady88 (Sep 25, 2010)

The females kitties in my experience always are the more scared ones than the males.


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

> The females kitties in my experience always are the more scared ones than the males.


Oh, that's interesting! I never thought it could be because of their gender. Yes, he was much friendlier than her, even after she was "tame". She was always sort of hesitant, but he was a big lover and always fell asleep on my lap. I'm trying to think if the male cats we tamed growing up were easier, but the majority of them were male anyway (like 80%), so I'm just not sure.


----------

